# Weight



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm new here and was browsing through the forums and noticed there are a lot of posts for dogs needing to gain weight but none for overweight dogs needing to lose. My poochy needs to lose about 7lbs. It's been an extremely frustrating road. He has lost some weight but seemed to have hit a brick wall now. I don't feed raw, but kibble. Any thoughts or anyone who's had success with weight loss?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Feed less, exercise more. 3 years ago, Aspen was 140 lbs. Now he is 115 lbs. and as healthy and active as ever...

What food are you feeding?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Feed less, exercise more. 3 years ago, Aspen was 140 lbs. Now he is 115 lbs. and as healthy and active as ever...
> 
> What food are you feeding?


Yup totally agree with this post!!:thumb:
Along with no extra treats, food can be used, but no need to add the calories!:wink:

How much exercise is he currently getting, also wondering what food you are feeding? As that can play a role in the ability of your dog loosing weight!:wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

As others said, a lot of it depends on what you feed. High carb food is a major contributor to weight gain, so you want to feed higher protein, low carb food combined with at least an hour of vigorous exercise a day. Avoid cookie type treats and substitute with dehydrated, grain free, meat based treats like dried liver. There are also few baked treats that are high protein, grain free like these made by EVO:
http://www.amazon.com/EVO-Cravings-Turkey-Chicken-Formula/dp/B000F7A4OK

Also keep in mind that most feeding suggestion on the bag are highly over exaggerated, if I followed the recommended amounts, my dog would be morbidly obese.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

The others have said everything I would, except this: if you are free-feeding (leaving food out 24/7), stop free-feeding. It is MUCH easier to control your dog's weight if you control his access to meals.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

@unosmom-I always say the same about feeding my dog, if I were to feed him what the bag says, well....that's partly why he was so overweight in the first place. 
I am feeding High Prairie Taste of the Wild. And he was getting at least 3 miles a day but the weather has been so bad lately (rain, snow, rain, snow, rain snow literally) that it's impossible to give him a good long walk. I still give him a shorter walk and try to exercise him inside the house, usually about 10-15 minutes 3x a day (for inside exercise). He gets NO treats, I give him vegetables instead. He's already been tested for thyroid and everything was fine. I hate to admit it but he was already morbidly obese and has lost 15lbs already in the last year, we've just hit a wall now but vet says he needs to be down to 35lb, he's 42lbs. And he was only as overweight as he was because when I first tried to get him to lose weight, I switched to a higher quality food but didn't think to lower the amount I fed and he ended up gaining instead.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, and I definitely don't free feed  I measure his food. I was feeding him 1 cup a day plus veggies when he stopped losing anymore so I cut it down just a tad more to see if this helps. At least until I can get him out moving more.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> Oh, and I definitely don't free feed  I measure his food. I was feeding him 1 cup a day plus veggies when he stopped losing anymore so I cut it down just a tad more to see if this helps. At least until I can get him out moving more.


What are you feeding him and how much does he weigh??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When I got Snorkels I was feeding dry food - she weighed 18 pounds and her ideal weight was 9.

I have to say, it's not the food. Or the exercise. It's the big begging eyes staring up at you everywhere you go. You just have to harden your heart - no treats, no Cheerios, measure the food, exercise, and ignore the eyes.

She weighs 9 pounds now - I wish I had done it on raw instead of dry. She got eight tiny pieces of food twice a day. And some green beans so her tummy would be full at night. 

The goal was to lose a pound a month, and that's what we did. I gotta say, it was really hard counting out those eight little pieces of dry food and soaking them so they looked a little bigger. But I got used to it - especially when I started seeing the weight loss. She was so miserable at double her proper weight.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

oh, and if you don't live alone you have to watch the other people like a hawk. They will feel sorry for you dog and feed him. And poof out goes your progress. 

I have caught my husband sneaking Cheerios, potato chips, cheese, hot dogs - you name it. We have very serious talks when that happens, especially since you don't give stuff chock full of SALT to a dog with heart disease. He, unlike me, cannot resist the begging eyes.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know what happened to my first reply :-/ Sorry. I feed him Taste of the Wild High Prairie. He's currently 42lbs. He was extremely obese last year (he ended up gaining a lot after I had switched to a higher quality food but neglected to feed less) so he has lost 15lbs since last year so far but vet said he needs to be down to 35lb. But it seems we've hit a wall and can't get him lower than 42lbs. He was getting at least 3 miles a day exercise but the weather has been so bad lately that it's impossible to get him out for that much now. I give him short walks but have him run in the house (usually 10-15 minutes, 3x a day). He gets no treats, except for veggies.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unfortuately, you will just have to reduce the food or wait for weight loss until you can exercise more. Or, just like people maybe he hit a plateau and will start losing again.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

xellil said:


> oh, and if you don't live alone you have to watch the other people like a hawk. They will feel sorry for you dog and feed him. And poof out goes your progress.
> 
> I have caught my husband sneaking Cheerios, potato chips, cheese, hot dogs - you name it. We have very serious talks when that happens, especially since you don't give stuff chock full of SALT to a dog with heart disease. He, unlike me, cannot resist the begging eyes.


Uggh, I know what you mean. I have a roommate but she never feeds him. I do however go to my moms on the weekends and my brother who lives with her always falls for the begging, thinking I am starving him, lol. I am constantly after him but he doesn't do it much anymore, and if he does he usually only gives him 1 or 2 treats. And I figure since I never give him any, then those 2 a week wouldn't do much damage.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> I don't know what happened to my first reply :-/ Sorry. I feed him Taste of the Wild High Prairie. He's currently 42lbs. He was extremely obese last year (he ended up gaining a lot after I had switched to a higher quality food but neglected to feed less) so he has lost 15lbs since last year so far but vet said he needs to be down to 35lb. But it seems we've hit a wall and can't get him lower than 42lbs. He was getting at least 3 miles a day exercise but the weather has been so bad lately that it's impossible to get him out for that much now. I give him short walks but have him run in the house (usually 10-15 minutes, 3x a day). He gets no treats, except for veggies.


I would try and up the running time to 20-25 min, and although it might get cold....the cold is easier to burn fat in thus try and exercise as much out side as possible!:wink:
And I would also suggest only feeding him closer to 3/4cup of food.

Do you happen to have any conformation pictures of him? (From the side, and from above??)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> Uggh, I know what you mean. I have a roommate but she never feeds him. I do however go to my moms on the weekends and my brother who lives with her always falls for the begging, thinking I am starving him, lol. I am constantly after him but he doesn't do it much anymore, and if he does he usually only gives him 1 or 2 treats. And I figure since I never give him any, then those 2 a week wouldn't do much damage.


I suggest taking part of his daily ration of kibble with you for treats!!:thumb:


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I have just recently cut down to 3/4 cups. I hated doing it but.....I had been feeding half TOTW and half Wellness Core Reduced Fat but he didn't do so well on the reduced fat so now I just feed TOTW. 
I'll post the most recent pics I took from this week.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Blue buffalo recently came out with a new reduced fat grain free food, it might be worth a shot. 
BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Healthy Weight Diet for Dogs


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> Yes I have just recently cut down to 3/4 cups. I hated doing it but.....I had been feeding half TOTW and half Wellness Core Reduced Fat but he didn't do so well on the reduced fat so now I just feed TOTW.
> I'll post the most recent pics I took from this week.
> 
> View attachment 6212
> ...


Ya, I would say he could still loose some....so I would suggest upping the exercise for sure.
Maybe even see about putting him on Sierra Mountain and/or Pacific Stream TotW rather then High Prairie as they are lower cal/cup.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the problems with feeding the Wellness Reduced Fat is that he always acting like he was starving. The lesser fat does that, doesn't make them feel full, even with the veggies I fed. And while I feed him veggies, I don't want to overdue it on the veggies. I may give it a shot if in a month he still doesn't lose anymore just being on 3/4 of the TOTW.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> One of the problems with feeding the Wellness Reduced Fat is that he always acting like he was starving. The lesser fat does that, doesn't make them feel full, even with the veggies I fed. And while I feed him veggies, I don't want to overdue it on the veggies. I may give it a shot if in a month he still doesn't lose anymore just being on 3/4 of the TOTW.


I dont like reduced fat/light/etc foods...Ive never used them, always just feed less and exercise more!!:thumb:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I personally would not feed lower then 1 cup a day total, if you're feeding 1/2 cup a meal for a 35 lb dog thats very little, you're risking slowing down metabolism by reducing too much. I would say stay with same amount and increase exercise.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

feed less. is the weather to bad for the dog to go out or
is it you don't won't to go out?



Puddlypoo said:


> He was getting at least 3 miles a day exercise but
> 
> >>> the weather has been so bad lately that it's impossible to get him out for that much now.<<<<
> 
> I give him short walks but have him run in the house (usually 10-15 minutes, 3x a day). He gets no treats, except for veggies.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe Ill just get the Sierra Mountain brand which is the lowest calorie one. I don't ever just feed him his kibble, I always supplement with veggies/eggs, although not eggs on a daily basis. He actually seems to have A LOT more energy now feeding him less.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> Maybe Ill just get the Sierra Mountain brand which is the lowest calorie one. I don't ever just feed him his kibble, I always supplement with veggies/eggs, although not eggs on a daily basis. He actually seems to have A LOT more energy now feeding him less.


I would cut out the eggs...those are adding on the calories and fat!:wink:

For kibble feeders I a tip is to add in green beans so that the dog thinks that they are full but are just being fed an "ok filler"......however I raw feed....so its hard for me to suggest that!!:tongue:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My oldest girl has always been chunkier than I like, she was fat when we got her and I dropped most of it off but eventually we just got to the point where she was getting 3/4 cup of kibble (TOTW or another decent brand) and still wouldn't drop anymore weight. She's a lazy dog and last summer tore her ccl so exercise is out but now I really wanted to get that extra weight off so I switched her to raw last month and it's finally dropping off, she looks good for the first time in 4 years. Some dogs are just hard to get weight off, my other two eat 2-4x a much kibble as she did just to maintain weight and I just couldn't cut her anymore, she doesn't eat much raw, 11oz a day for a 45 pound dog but it definitely looks and fills her up better than the kibble. Have you had the dog vet checked for a thyroid issue?


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> feed less. is the weather to bad for the dog to go out or
> is it you don't won't to go out?


Sorry, didn't see this. The weather lately has been bad. It is literally either rain or snow from one day to the next or both on the same day. And when the roads aren't bad I take him alongside me on my bike so he walks a further distance in a shorter amount of time then i would walking him. I am unable to walk him for long periods due to a disability. 

I only give him maybe 1-2 eggs a week and if I do, I feed a bit less kibble to make up for the calories. And yes i do use green beans and pumpkin. 

goingpostal~I just recently had him checked for thyroid and his tests were fine. Even before I had him tested the vet told me just by looking at him he didn't think he had a thyroid issue.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there any reason you can't try raw? 

It's really pretty easy to get the hang of and does them a WORLD of good. You obviously care a good deal about your dogs health.


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Rodeo said:


> Is there any reason you can't try raw?
> 
> It's really pretty easy to get the hang of and does them a WORLD of good. You obviously care a good deal about your dogs health.


I really do care about his health and it's been frustrating lately. 
Honestly, I wouldn't have a clue about feeding raw. I've read some about 
it but still really have no idea. I would almost need a tutor to tell me what 
to buy, how to prepare it etc....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> I really do care about his health and it's been frustrating lately.
> Honestly, I wouldn't have a clue about feeding raw. I've read some about
> it but still really have no idea. I would almost need a tutor to tell me what
> to buy, how to prepare it etc....


That is what we are here for!!:thumb:

Try www.preymodelraw.com....also go to the raw section, read some of the stickies...along with, if you would like make a thread over there!:smile:

I really HIGHLY suggest it, it is AMAZING...and once you see the difference...well you will NEVER go back to processed foods!!:becky: (And this comes from the FurrMommi who feeds 7 pet carnivores!!:wink


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> I really do care about his health and it's been frustrating lately.
> Honestly, I wouldn't have a clue about feeding raw. I've read some about
> it but still really have no idea. I would almost need a tutor to tell me what
> to buy, how to prepare it etc....


What Abi said, there are a LOT of knowledgable people here who are happy to help and answer questions. 

Maybe sift through the raw section and think on it for a bit? If you try it I promise you won't regret it


----------



## Puddlypoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Rodeo said:


> What Abi said, there are a LOT of knowledgable people here who are happy to help and answer questions.
> 
> Maybe sift through the raw section and think on it for a bit? If you try it I promise you won't regret it


I think y'all would need A LOT of patience with me  First of all i do want to say I so appreciate all of you. I read through the article but it still leaves me with a lot of questions and some of them may sound silly but I am completely ignorant. 

1) where do you buy these meat products and do you have to ask for chicken backs or other specific parts? 
2) how much to feed each meal
3)do you just strictly feed the meat/bones or do you add in anything else (vegetables, rice)? 
4) do you do anything with the meat once you've bought it, before giving it to your dog? 

I am not familiar with ounces so to read to give a certain amount of ounces doesn't mean much to me. 
How much on average would you say you would spend for one dog a month?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> I think y'all would need A LOT of patience with me  First of all i do want to say I so appreciate all of you. I read through the article but it still leaves me with a lot of questions and some of them may sound silly but I am completely ignorant.
> 
> 1) where do you buy these meat products and do you have to ask for chicken backs or other specific parts?
> 2) how much to feed each meal
> ...


Some of this is actually answered on the website that was linked to you.

1) you can buy meat at your local grocery stores, butcher shops etc. Some cities even have raw food co ops. If you go to the butcher you can get chicken backs - many people use these for soup... some butchers call em soup bones.
2) You usually feed on average 2-3% of body weight, it can go above or below depending on circumstances. 
3) I just feed meat, bone, organs. No veggies. They say it should be 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ, but thats just an estimate, every dog is differnt. My dog needs more bone as she's prone to loose stools with meat heavy meals.
4) I take the meat out of the freezer, take off the wrapper and give it to the dog. I don't even weigh the food, I just know by feel if its "about right".


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Boomer Beagles diet is about 1-1 1/2 lbs food a day. I feed only in the morning with a snack at night. He maintains his very skinny weight well. 

His food bowl is either chicken necks, chicken backs or turkey necks 4 days a week.(differnt stuff as permitted like this morning was chicken feet with it) 
1-2- days a week he gets liver, heart, kidneys. 1-2 days a week he gets what ever I probably have becuase I forgot to thaw something.  I do feed whole oats, brown rice and veggies. This is becuase it works for us. I use green beans, egs and pumkin mix. Or the grain with some of the ground cat food mixed in. 

I buy everything at the famers market. I have a chest freezer. I dont weight it, I did for a while and do every now and then but I eyeball it. If he gets too skinny I feed more if he starts to gain I feed less.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

just use a converter - change ounces to whatever you understand:

Unit Converter

Simple.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Puddlypoo said:


> I think y'all would need A LOT of patience with me  First of all i do want to say I so appreciate all of you. I read through the article but it still leaves me with a lot of questions and some of them may sound silly but I am completely ignorant.
> 
> 1) where do you buy these meat products and do you have to ask for chicken backs or other specific parts?
> *
> ...


For price it REALLY depends on where you live and where you can buy from.
But for a month it looks like you will be feeding around 21lbs....so multiply that by what ever you can get meat. For the first month you will be feeding mostly chicken (and turkey, or pork after the first couple weeks)...and then slowly adding in more proteins as available to you within your budget and in the area.


I would still HIGHLY suggest going to the raw section of this forum, read, read, read(the stickies are all AWESOME) and then post a "getting started thread" so that we can all help you along the way!!:becky:
(Oh and my other answers are within your question in bold!:wink


----------

